# Bolink Legends



## slotracer (Jun 3, 2003)

It appears that Bolink is selling the legends kits direct from their website. So why is it that you dont see much legends racing going on at local tracks? I know it used to be a popular class.


----------



## martian 710 (Jan 22, 2004)

Good question. We started running them at our local track. My kids loved them. We had about a half a dozen of them for a while. Then interest died. I'm getting ready to sell my 2.


----------



## mr_meat68 (Jan 30, 2005)

same thing happened at our track. i sold mine last year. i had a lot of fun running that class. loooooow maintenance. i would run it again if interest picked back up.


----------



## dizzy (Jan 6, 2004)

Its all about promotion. When Bolink started building them originally, they promoted the heck out of them, they were cheap, then you saw them in the mags and people started buying them left and right. 

I bet not very many people even know that Bolink is back becasue they are promoting.


----------



## slotracer (Jun 3, 2003)

Is the new Bolink Legend chassis the same as the old one?


----------



## Hick (May 22, 2007)

slotracer said:


> Is the new Bolink Legend chassis the same as the old one?


All but the rear axle... which is adjustable using Associated Pan Car ride height adjusters.


----------



## BullFrog (Sep 24, 2002)

yes they made two chassis. The orginal design had the bushing going into the chassis plate. When it worn up you needed to replace the chassis. The newer chassis had a slight adjustment for ride height and did not wear out the chassis plates.


----------

